# Students Place Fire Engine On MIT Dome



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Group Keeps With Tradition_

*BOSTON -- *Students at MIT keep a long-standing tradition alive while also marking the fifth anniversary of Sept. 11.

A 25-foot fire engine appeared Monday on the roof of the school's Great Dome.

Students and alum have pulled off outlandish pranks -- called hacks -- on the Cambridge campus since at least the 1920s.

A student Web site said the fire engine was placed in memory of the attacks.

The phrase "memininum" -- Latin for "we remember" -- is painted on the truck's side.

While students set up the pranks, the school picks up the responsibility of taking them down.

The perpetrators often leave instructions about how the prank was done and how to best dismantle it.

In 1994, the dome was dressed up as a red-and-white beanie with a blue propeller.

MIT police received a 15-page report describing how to remove it.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I think they should leave it there for a few days.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

One of the best things I have heard about a group of kids doing in quite some time.


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

Stealing an emergency vehicle
Defacing city property
Tresspassing


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

I remember the prank in '94 (I believe) with the police cruiser on the top of the dome. I believe the cruiser had a dummy (fake person) in it, complete with uniform...and box of donuts of course.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Just thought it was a bit ironic that the MIT kids honored the fallen on Sept. 11 while the a-holes a Harvard had a Terrorist speaking at their school. Good for you MIT.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

MIT has more military contracts than Harvard


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

creeperjeep said:


> Stealing an emergency vehicle
> Defacing city property
> Tresspassing


Not only that but they must have caused some real damage driving it up the stairs.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

That was awsome. The kids are smart, I don't think they caused any damage.


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

http://hacks.mit.edu/Hacks/by_year/2006/firetruck/
They have a collection of all their hacks on this page...kinda cool...kinda geeky


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

The MIT cops must have been sleeping.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Great job MIT hacks.....I think I can say we all approve.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Nice work!!


----------

